# Custom drying/sawing resource



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a construction project that has a huge 36" post oak tree that must be removed for the building. The user group and other interested parties are considering having some lumber made out of the actual tree for presentation and display in the new building. 

I am looking for a mill/kiln that would take on a log that sized and kiln dry and saw some custom order lumber. The tree is in Huntsville, but it could be hauled to a mill almost anywhere in the lower 48. 

One issue that also exists is that the project starts in July and one of the very first things that has to happen is for this tree to be removed for the site work to take place, so I need to have a mill lined up so that wood can be taken directly there to insure top quality finished product lumber.

Any input on a mill and/or kiln that does custom order oak work is greatly appreciated. 2cool to the rescue!!!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

You might try M&G Sawmill. They're just outside of Huntsville, on the road to Shiro.

http://www.mgsawmill.com/


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for your response.

I have already called M&G, they are too busy to take a custom job. Nice guy, he is going to try and help me find somebody who can. I may have to piece meal it out, get it sawed/prepped for drying, then load it up and take it to a kiln, then take it to be re-sawed into lumber then to be planed.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

No experience going log to lumber - but I think in order to maximize your yield, you'd want to saw it into slabs (8/4, 12/4 or 16/4 thickness), sticker it to dry for 1-4 years, or kiln dry it.

then worry about planeing it before use.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My first time to go from log to lumber as well. It is an interesting opportunity, I think, to understand a new process. 

But, I don't have 4 years for this lumber. The project is only 16 months, so I would have to go kiln dried. 

Agree that it will need to be cut down into some rough cut (and possibly planed) dimensions, dried, re-sawed to a closer tolerance and/or planed to the correct dimension. I did read that they recommend planning out the saw curfs before drying which helps prevent checking.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here's a brief list I found:

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/directories/sdd.cgi?services=Kiln%20Drying&PAGE=5&SORT_BY_ASC_LOCATION=1


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Seems like there is a guy here on 2cool with a portable mill. Don't have time now but will try to find him Friday morning.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I saw this guy on Craigslist. Looks like they can mill a pretty big log as well.
http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5014178905.html


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Found the 2cool'er........Gator Gar. Shoot him a PM. I'm sure he can fix you up and maybe point you to someone with a kiln.


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my go to guy for lumber, milling and kiln drying. http://berdollsawmill.com/


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

There is not a mill in the Texas market that has capabilities of drying hardwood. If somebody knows of one, I would like there info. I have two pine kilns and a sawmill at my disposal, but no way to properly dry your material. I can cut it and stack it then you can let it air dry for a few years.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Give these guys a shot. They are about 15 mins south of SA. 
http://www.mesquitefloors.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

skeeterfish said:


> There is not a mill in the Texas market that has capabilities of drying hardwood. If somebody knows of one, I would like there info. I have two pine kilns and a sawmill at my disposal, but no way to properly dry your material. I can cut it and stack it then you can let it air dry for a few years.


Thanks for your input. You obviously know way more about this than I do.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

These guys are located off Almeda rd in Houston

http://www.ifphouston.com/index_files/kilndry.htm


----------

